# Symantec Norton Removal Tool



## sabret00the (Oct 30, 2006)

*Symantec has an online tool that in most cases will remove all Norton Products from a computer when the Uninstall does not work normally.

The Norton Removal Tool uninstalls all Norton 2006/2005/2004/2003 products from your computer.



It can be accessed at:

Using the Norton Removal Tool - *tinyurl.com/9vdrl


1 - MSIFIX.bat for IE - *tinyurl.com/dve3g

2 - SymNRT.exe - *tinyurl.com/6sppr

3 - SYMMSICLEANUP.reg for IE - *tinyurl.com/bqp4b



They need to be run in the order listed.*


----------



## aakash_mishra (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks I needed that I wanted to remove Norton Corporate Edition.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 30, 2006)

It shows that they also know how much ppl love Norton products


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 30, 2006)

aakash_mishra said:
			
		

> Thanks I needed that I wanted to remove Norton Corporate Edition.



Hey it also helps to use this tool to remove Norton (as me and my team found out from several cases that we handled) when its subscription is over.Norton has a habit of getting corrupt after the subscription is over and its becomes really difficult to remove it.
__________
*NOTE: Golden Rule of removing Antispywares:

Restart the computer and then insert the installation cd of the software.Eighty percent time it will give an option to repair,modify or remove the software and that's actually the best way to remove an antivirus.
Again,u shud always remove old antivirus completely and then install new antivirus.*


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 7, 2007)

New Release of Symnrt : The Norton Removal Tool uninstalls all Norton 2007/2006/2005/2004/2003 products from your computer

Download


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 7, 2007)

Now days all most every major security software do have their removal option !!!

anyway thx Booby for Writting it down


----------



## Liggy (Jun 7, 2007)

the above works for WinXP/2000/Vista!!! If you have no other symantec products on your computer. (will will not work if you have winfax pro or Act! installed and may corrupt those programs)  Also good idea to remove reg keys (HKLM\Software\Symantec, HKCU\Software\Symantec) and remove any folders most common ones that don't get removed with NRT are found in (show hidden files & folder most be checked) c:\doc&settings\allusers\applicationdata\symantec (if you want you can remove other folders if you have more user profiles c:\doc&settings\*userprofilename*\applicationdata\symantec) also get rid of c:\progfiles\commonfiles\symantec, and anything under programfiles pertaining to symantec or norton.
If you are using a previous ver of win you will need to download different ver of NRT, Also I do not believe this works with corporate/enterprise editions, and if you are using a version older then 2004.  go to www.symantec.com/autotools for more info.  just to let you know there will still be traces of norton left behind (as it like to integrate itself with windows) leaves many Dll and I asume other files left behind in windows\sys32 folder... if you really want to clean out norton try registry crawler, BUT BE AWARE that just cleans out registry and we all know how fun the registry can be to play with.  or you couls always call Norton's Priority support and have them change you $70 !!! MWHAA HAA HA HA!!!


----------



## sabret00the (Jun 8, 2007)

^^^ good input thnx


----------



## anandk (Jun 8, 2007)

this is ONE GOOD sw from norton


----------

